# Questions about Trains From Long Island City to Penn Station



## Everydaymatters (Nov 3, 2016)

The only thing I know is that the hotel we'll be staying at has a shuttle to the station at 33rd and Rawson and it is Line #7. Is that station accessible? Will we have to transfer to get to Penn Station? How long is the trip? When we get to Penn Station, is there an elevator to get to the Amtrak waiting area?

I tried to find out on the LIRR site, but when I hit "submit", nothing happens. Possibly it is not working, or I'm doing something wrong in my search. Thanks.


----------



## CCC1007 (Nov 3, 2016)

Line 7 is New York subway, not LIRR, so try their site.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Nov 3, 2016)

CCC1007 said:


> Line 7 is New York subway, not LIRR, so try their site.


There are so many web sites for New York subway. I tried several of them, but was not able to find answers to my questions. I really wasn't able to get any help by looking at New York Subway.


----------



## CCC1007 (Nov 3, 2016)

Try google maps for transit directions, hold on for a bit, I will check on the routing for you...

EDIT: looks like non accessible at your starting station, and a transfer would be necessary. I would suggest getting on the R train at Queens Plaza, it is an accessible station and the R is a direct train passing through Penn Station.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Nov 3, 2016)

http://web.mta.info/nyct/service/pdf/t7cur.pdf

http://web.mta.info/nyct/service/sevenlin.htm

Our own subwaynut's website (though outdated): http://www.subwaynut.com/flushing_line/33_rawson/index.php

http://web.mta.info/accessibility/stations.htm


----------



## jis (Nov 3, 2016)

CCC1007 said:


> Try google maps for transit directions, hold on for a bit, I will check on the routing for you...
> 
> EDIT: looks like non accessible at your starting station, and a transfer would be necessary. I would suggest getting on the R train at Queens Plaza, it is an accessible station and the R is a direct train passing through Penn Station.


R does not go to Penn Station. It passes through Herald Square on 6th Ave. one avenue block away from Penn Station.
You can change from R to 1/2/3 at Times Square to get to Penn Station. Both Times Square and the 1/2/3 Penn Station are accessible AFAIR.


----------



## NY Penn (Nov 3, 2016)

Here's the official site of the NYC subway, with a trip planner on the homepage. Just type in your origin and destination and configure as appropriate. http://www.mta.info/

The subway map. http://web.mta.info/nyct/maps/subwaymap.pdf

The 7 train station at 33rd is not wheelchair accessible, but if you took the 7 it would be about a half hour to Penn (with transfer at Times Square, or walking from there to Penn.)

The best wheelchair accessible subway route would be to go to Queens Plaza station (E, M, R trains) and get the Manhattan-bound E to 34th St / Penn Station (stops on the Amtrak side of the station), or the Manhattan-bound M or R to 34th St / Herald Square (a 5-10 min walk from the Amtrak part of Penn). All three subway stations are wheelchair accessible.

Alternatively, you could take the Q32 bus directly from 33rd/Rawson to Penn, if you have a Metrocard or $2.75 in coins.

Penn Station is a bit of a zoo. Here are two maps of Penn Station that will hopefully answer your questions about where elevators, etc. are located.

http://www.njtransit.com/pdf/rail/NYPENN_Directory.pdf

http://jasongibbs.com/pennstation/

Tip: if you're taking the subway on a weekend, be aware of planned service changes, which are advertised on the MTA website under the aptly-named "Planned Service Changes" link.


----------



## CCC1007 (Nov 3, 2016)

jis said:


> CCC1007 said:
> 
> 
> > Try google maps for transit directions, hold on for a bit, I will check on the routing for you...
> ...


My error, I misread the map I was looking at.


----------



## MARC Rider (Nov 3, 2016)

jis said:


> CCC1007 said:
> 
> 
> > Try google maps for transit directions, hold on for a bit, I will check on the routing for you...
> ...


I don't think that's a cross platform transfer, which means you'll have to navigate the rat's maze of the Times Square station. Depending on the weather, it might be just as well to just get off at Herald Square and walk the block to Penn Station.


----------



## NY Penn (Nov 3, 2016)

MARC Rider said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > CCC1007 said:
> ...


If taking the M or R, then yes, getting off at Herald Square and walking a block and a half is easier than transferring at Times Square. However, the E goes straight from Queens Plaza to Penn, so that's the easiest option.


----------



## City of Miami (Nov 3, 2016)

NY Penn said:


> the E goes straight from Queens Plaza to Penn, so that's the easiest option.


Even I knew that immediately and I haven't lived in NYC since 1970. If you don't know the answer to a question it's best not to provide one. Please.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Nov 4, 2016)

I need to re-read everything above, but what it looks like is that I need to get to the Queens Plaza station and take the R train. Is that right?

Is Queens Plaza the same as Queensboro Plaza?

I don't know if the hotel shuttle will go there, but I'll find out.


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 4, 2016)

Everydaymatters said:


> I need to re-read everything above, but what it looks like is that I need to get to the Queens Plaza station and take the R train. Is that right?
> 
> Is Queens Plaza the same as Queensboro Plaza?
> 
> I don't know if the hotel shuttle will go there, but I'll find out.


Read City of Miami's post just above yours.


----------



## jis (Nov 4, 2016)

Everydaymatters said:


> I need to re-read everything above, but what it looks like is that I need to get to the Queens Plaza station and take the R train. Is that right?


No take the E train straight to Penn Station (8th Ave.). 


> Is Queens Plaza the same as Queensboro Plaza?


No. They are two different stations. 


> I don't know if the hotel shuttle will go there, but I'll find out.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Nov 4, 2016)

OK. Got it. E train at Queens Plaza goes right into Penn Station. Thanks, everyone. Just one more question...are both the Queens Plaza and Penn station accessible?


----------



## jis (Nov 4, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Everydaymatters (Nov 4, 2016)

jis said:


> Yes


Now there is a service advisory regarding accessibility. Does that affect my trip?


----------



## jis (Nov 4, 2016)

I have no idea since I have not seen the service advisory.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Nov 5, 2016)

jis said:


> I have no idea since I have not seen the service advisory.


I looked at it again and the advisory is for no elevator service until January 2017. We're leaving after that, but it was a good reminder for me to check back before we leave to make sure it is running.


----------



## NY Penn (Nov 5, 2016)

This is probably the advisory you're talking about. Since you are neither getting off nor on at Lexington Av/53 St, it's pretty obvious that this doesn't apply to you.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Nov 5, 2016)

NY Penn said:


> This is probably the advisory you're talking about. Since you are neither getting off nor on at Lexington Av/53 St, it's pretty obvious that this doesn't apply to you.


For all I know, Queens Plaza Station could be located at Lexington Av/53 St. Thanks for letting me know that's not where Queens Plaza Station is located.


----------



## jis (Nov 5, 2016)

Lex/53rd is in Manhattan. Queens Plaza is in Queens.


----------



## NY Penn (Nov 5, 2016)

The quickest of looks at the subway map would have answered your question. Queens Plaza is on the right, Lexington Av/53 St is two stops west of there. Penn Station is five more stops west of there on the E train.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Nov 5, 2016)

NY Penn said:


> The quickest of looks at the subway map would have answered your question. Queens Plaza is on the right, Lexington Av/53 St is two stops west of there. Penn Station is five more stops west of there on the E train.





NY Penn said:


> The quickest of looks at the subway map would have answered your question. Queens Plaza is on the right, Lexington Av/53 St is two stops west of there. Penn Station is five more stops west of there on the E train.


Good close up. I have printed it out. Thanks.


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 5, 2016)

I spent 12 years living in NYC. But I have to say: that map would intimidate the h..... out of any visitor!


----------



## jis (Nov 5, 2016)

There are parts of the map specially in some of the outer reaches that I need to look at from time to time. But this part is etched in my head.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Nov 6, 2016)

Palmetto said:


> I spent 12 years living in NYC. But I have to say: that map would intimidate the h..... out of any visitor!


It's clear to me now that everyone has been so helpful. I should say, the part I'll be using is clear to me. As to the rest of the map, being colorblind with some (not all) colors would create problems.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 6, 2016)

Palmetto said:


> I spent 12 years living in NYC. But I have to say: that map would intimidate the h..... out of any visitor!


Maybe I'm smarter than the average visitor (at least when it comes to transit maps), but I think it's great.


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 6, 2016)

Ryan said:


> Palmetto said:
> 
> 
> > I spent 12 years living in NYC. But I have to say: that map would intimidate the h..... out of any visitor!
> ...


Me too. And Paris is even better.


----------



## PVD (Nov 8, 2016)

The elevator to the E train is on the corner across the street from the Thompson Ave Bridge over the SSY. Quick trip to NYP. I don't remember the E train elevator layout at 34th st -Penn Station, you may have to go up to the street and one block South to get to the elevator for Amtrak.


----------



## jis (Nov 8, 2016)

AFAIR at the 8th Ave./34th St./Penn Station (IND) station, there is an elevator from the Southbound Local platform where E should arrive from Queens, down to the Mezannine, The Mezzanine is where the exit turnstyle is and then there is a ramp from the Mezannine to the LIRR level of Penn Station. To get from that level to the Amtrak level, take the first cross passage and either take the escalator or various elevators from that level upto the Amtrak level.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Nov 8, 2016)

PVD said:


> The elevator to the E train is on the corner across the street from the Thompson Ave Bridge over the SSY. Quick trip to NYP. I don't remember the E train elevator layout at 34th st -Penn Station, you may have to go up to the street and one block South to get to the elevator for Amtrak.


What is the SSY?


----------



## jis (Nov 8, 2016)

SSY may be short of SSYD which is the Amtrak code for Sunnyside Yard.


----------

